# Zum Ringspiel



## Tabuno (27. April 2009)

Huhu,
ich finde es ein bisschen unfair. Ich hatte zwar nur 12 Ringe aber ich war teilweise MEHRMALS auf den Links, die bei den Lösungen drin waren! Und mir wurde der Ring nie angezeigt. Bin ich der einzige, dem es so ging?
/discuss plz


----------



## LordofDemons (27. April 2009)

also dann ises einfach n anzeigefehler bei dir gewesen ich hatte keine probleme und viele andere auch nid
welchen browser nutzt du?
tabuno cih befürchte fast buffed mag dich nicht^^


----------



## Tabuno (27. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> also dann ises einfach n anzeigefehler bei dir gewesen ich hatte keine probleme und viele andere auch nid
> welchen browser nutzt du?
> tabuno cih befürchte fast buffed mag dich nicht^^


Ich nutz den good old MF. Ich benehm mich ja jetzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich nutz den good old MF. Ich benehm mich ja jetzt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hmm firefox nutz ich auch vll. haste ja irgend nen blocker drin der dir die ringe ausblendet


----------



## Tabuno (27. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hmm firefox nutz ich auch vll. haste ja irgend nen blocker drin der dir die ringe ausblendet


Nicht das ich wüsste. Ich hatte ja nicht umsonst 12 Ringe gefunden.


----------



## LittleFay (29. April 2009)

Wie ich auch schon in den Kommentaren des News-Artikels geschrieben habe:


> Nun ja, es gab aber schon Ringe, die nicht jedes Mal da waren.
> zB beim Magazin oder bei der mybuffed-Gruppe musste ich etwa 5 Mal vorbeischauen, bis die Ringe sichtbar waren. Das ging auch anderen so. Und ich habe immer darauf geachtet, dass fertig geladen war. Wenn das so nicht beabsichtigt war, ist da definitiv was falsch gelaufen.


Irgendein Blocker war im Browser nicht aktiviert, ich hatte nichts anders gemacht als bei den anderen Ringen auch. Gut, ich habe alle Ringe, weil ich das Problem schon von den Eiern kannte und hartnäckig war.. Schön ist es trotzdem nicht, zumal es ja auch nicht am Browser zu liegen scheint:


> Zur Information: Bei der HDRO-Gruppe habe ich am späten Abend weder im Firefox noch im IE einen Ring gehabt, obwohl ich die Seite mehrfach neu geladen habe und zwischendurch sogar den Cache geleert. Da scheint also noch ein anderer Fehler vorgelegen zu haben.


----------



## ZAM (29. April 2009)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Wie ich auch schon in den Kommentaren des News-Artikels geschrieben habe:
> 
> Irgendein Blocker war im Browser nicht aktiviert, ich hatte nichts anders gemacht als bei den anderen Ringen auch. Gut, ich habe alle Ringe, weil ich das Problem schon von den Eiern kannte und hartnäckig war.. Schön ist es trotzdem nicht, zumal es ja auch nicht am Browser zu liegen scheint:



Problem ist halt - das es bei den Tests wunderbar funktionierte - egal wie oft man auf die Seite kam, die Ringeinträge wieder gelöscht hat etc. außer man hat die Seite nicht komplett laden lassen.


----------



## LittleFay (29. April 2009)

Glaub ich ja. Ich steck da ja nicht drin.
Sind ja nur Hinweise, damit es in Zukunft vllt. nicht passiert? Ich hab ja keine Ahnung, ob man dem auf die Schliche kommen kann bzw. es in Zukunft verhindern kann..


----------



## ZAM (29. April 2009)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Glaub ich ja. Ich steck da ja nicht drin.
> Sind ja nur Hinweise, damit es in Zukunft vllt. nicht passiert? Ich hab ja keine Ahnung, ob man dem auf die Schliche kommen kann bzw. es in Zukunft verhindern kann..



Ich habe das Script schon ein wenig umgebaut - aber das Problem mit dem IE besteht immer noch, d.h. ich kann den Aufruf der Bilder erst nach dem <body>-Tag setzen, was halt bedeutet, das die Funktion die auf der Seite zuletzt geladene Funktion ist - Ohne diesen Aufbau erzwingt der IE irgendwie eine Umleitung der gesamten Seite auf der eins der Bilder auftaucht ins nichts  - und bei der Anzahl an IE-Usern da draußen würde ich die ungern ausschließen bzw. so foppen.


----------



## LittleFay (29. April 2009)

IE.. wer nutzt schon den IE.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles klar, hauptsache ihr wisst bescheid. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ich hab ja meinen Titel, alles andere ist egal. *g*


----------



## LordofDemons (29. April 2009)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Und ich hab ja meinen Titel, alles andere ist egal. *g*


amen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also bei dem spiel kommts eigendlich immer auf hartnäckigkeit und durchhaltevermögen an und bissl glück das die ringe richtig geladen werden^^


----------

